
A Simple File Explorer Magic Trick - douche
https://channel9.msdn.com/coding4fun/blog/A-Simple-File-Explorer-Magic-Trick
======
aargh_aargh
Just amazing how undiscoverable they made this oft needed feature.

That said, I'm going to use the shit out of this next time I'm on Windows.

